#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Буду в Москве с 6 по 7... хочу встретиться

## Dorje Dugarov

Буду с 6 на 7 в Москве...
хочу встретиться с теми кто со мною хочет встретиться (свободен только 6 го после полудня до вечера)

свяжитесь со мною 5-го июля по СМС
мой тел +7 914 844 7439
принимаю только СМС

Пребываю 6-го в 11:20 в Домодедово рейс 118 из Иркутска S7 airlines (Сибирь)

Доржо

П.С.
В интернете буду только с десятых чисел... отвечать здесь смысла нет

----------


## Спокойный

Я завсегда.  :Smilie: 
Тем более, в кои-то веки в Москву с неофициальным визитом прибывает Главный Монгол Российской Федерации.  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

Ёрш, что скажешь?

----------


## Ersh

Не знаю, пока занят. Хотя брата-бурята увидеть очень хочется...

----------


## PampKin Head

Шашку то привезет али нет?  :Wink:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Эх... Я уезжаю завтра в родные шпинаты  :Smilie:  до самых выходных. Мысленно с вами!

----------


## Аньезка

Жаль, но мы тоже уезжаем как раз в это время :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Спокойный

Ну что, выходит, не судьба?  :Smilie: 
Один я ниасилю.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Попробую пятницу

----------


## Спокойный

Ну он-то свободен только в четверг, пишет.
Короче, отбой.

----------


## Банзай

Буду в Мск на выходные скорее всего, а может и пораньше.
Собраться бы, да негде, я только сейчас понял отчего вы ходите в Сад Эрмитаж, у вас нет своего Бункера.

Мой город тоже разносят, новые дома .. офисные здания, пробки, в Краснодаре становится трудно жить. 

Монгол, айда в Польшу?
Давно не ходили.

----------

